# غسالة ملابس اوتوماتيك  تستهلك كوبا واحدا من المياه!!



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

غسالة ملابس اوتوماتيك  تستهلك كوبا واحدا من المياه!!    






​ 
  طورت جامعة بريطانية غسالة ملابس صديقة للبيئة تستهلك كوباً واحداً فقط من المياه أثناء عملية التنظيف، وسيوفر الجهاز المنزلي الثوري، الذي طورته جامعة "ليدز" البريطانية، كميات هائلة من المياه التي تهدر سنوياً في كافة أنحاء العالم، ومن المتوقع طرحه في الأسواق العام المقبل.

 وتحتاج الغسالة الثورية إلى كمية
قليلة للغاية من المياه..
وتستهلك النسخة المطورة من الجهاز، الذي يعد من أهم المستلزمات المنزلية في عصرنا الحديث، أقل من عشرة في المائة عما تستهلكه الغسالات التقليدية من مياه، وطاقة أقل عن تلك، تصل إلى حد 30 في المائة، وتستعيض عن المياه باستخدام الآلاف من الحبيبات البلاستيكية الدقيقة الحجم، التي يمكن إعادة استخدامها مراراً، وتستند تقنيتها على جذب وامتصاص الأوساخ جراء الرطوبة.

وتحتاج الغسالة الثورية إلى كمية قليلة للغاية من المياه وبودرة الغسيل، لترطيب الملابس والأوساخ، ويتيح بخار المياه للحبيبات البلاستيكية بدء التنظيف، وبعد انتهاء دورة الغسيل تترسب جميعها في كوة، حيث يمكن إعادة استخدامها مئات المرات.

وستبدأ "زيروكس" الشركة التي تقف خلف تطوير الغسالة الثورية التي اخترعها بروفيسور ستيفن بركينشو، من جامعة ليدز، في تسويق الجهاز للمحلات الكبرى، كالفنادق، قبيل الانتقال لمرحلة المستهلك العادي، وفق "التلغراف" البريطانية.


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

طابعة وكاميرا في جهاز واحد!     



يصف البعض الكاميرا الرقمية "PoGo" من بولارويد Polaroid بأنها متواضعة جداً إذ توفر جودة صور بقياس 5 ميغابيكسل فقط كما أنها لا تحتوي على خاصية التقريب البصري اليدوي أو التلقائي، علاوة على افتقارها لجودة الوضوح على الشاشة LCD التي تتضمنها. غير أن البعض يجدها بأنها خيار أفضل وبسعر مناسب خاصة إذا ما نظر إليها على أنها الكاميرا الرقمية الأولى في العالم التي تحتوي على طابعة داخلية يمكنها طباعة الصور خلال 40 ثانية.

كاميرا وطابعة في جهاز واحد!

 تحتوي على طابعة داخلية يمكنها طباعة
الصور خلال 40 ثانية
تحقق كاميرا "Polaroid PoGo" ميزة خاصة من خلال قدرتها على طباعة الصور التي يقوم بتصويرها المستخدم بشكل سريع وذلك دون الحاجة إلى الاستعانة بطابعة أو توصيل الكاميرا بجهاز كمبيوتر لإنزال الصور وطباعتها لاحقاً، إذ تحتوي على طابعة مدمجة داخلية قادرة على طباعة الصور واللاصقات بحجم 2x3 بوصة، كما ولا تحتاج تلك الطابعة إلى حبر وبالتالي ليست هنالك حاجة للتفكير في خراطيش الحبر وكيفية تغييرها.

ويساهم البرنامج المضمن في الكاميرا في تصحيح وتعديل الصور قبل طباعتها، علاوة على امكانية اضافة أطر رسومية، وتستطيع الكاميرا طباعة 20 صورة قبل اعادة شحن بطاريتها، كما يمكنها تخزين الصور على بطاقة SD.


----------



## جيلان (25 يونيو 2009)

*



			حيث يمكن إعادة استخدامها مئات المرات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كمااان بجد رائع بس يا رب تكون اسعارها مش عالية بعد نزولها بالاسواق عشن الكل يشتريها وتوفر المية الكتيرة المهدرة عالفاضى

الكاميرا كمان رائعة
شكرا يا زومل على اخر الاختراعات*


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليك*
*دميل يا كليمو*
*تسلم ايدك على ها المعلومات الرائعة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا جدا يا كليمو*
*الغساله صديقة البيئة*
*ولاكاميرا ذات الطابعة*
*بس حقيقى مش بتحتاج لحبر*
*ميرسى كتير على المعلومات الرائعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2009)

تعيش يا كليمو وتجبلنا خبار زي دي

ههههههههههههههههه

حاجة تخص الستات
ثانكس الك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يونيو 2009)

طب انتا بتقول هي بتستهلك كوب واحد كل مرة طب و لو الكوبيات خلصت اغسلاذاي انا بقي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي يا حبي علي اخترعاتك الجميلة ديه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2009)

جيلان

شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك المميز

الرب يباركك يا زميلة


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

just member

شكرا لمرورك الغالي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

دي غسالة ولا ايه ...  تحفة 

مرسي عالاخبار الطيبة
ت7يتي​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كليمووو معلومات جميلة كالعادة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا يا كليمو*
> *الغساله صديقة البيئة*
> *ولاكاميرا ذات الطابعة*
> *بس حقيقى مش بتحتاج لحبر*
> ...






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل سارة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

swety 

شكرا لمرورك الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

الملك العقرب
معاها كاتالوغ للشرح يا ملك
نورت


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> دي غسالة ولا ايه ...  تحفة
> 
> مرسي عالاخبار الطيبة
> ت7يتي​





Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضوعين هايلين

ثورة حقيقية خاصة بالغسالات

يسلموا ايديك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

white rose

الهايل مروراتك وتشجيعك المميز يا وردتي البضاء

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح بقلبك دوما


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2009)

*ياريييييييييييت

يارييييييييييت دا يحصل بجد

ميرسى يا كليمو على الاخبار الجامده دى*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

totty قال:


> *ياريييييييييييت
> 
> يارييييييييييت دا يحصل بجد
> 
> ميرسى يا كليمو على الاخبار الجامده دى*​





انت قلت ونفذت

تشكرات بالجملة

لمرورك المميز

الرب يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*صراااااااااحه شكلها مغرى
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا كليمو
للمعلومات دى*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

كيريا
شكرا لمرورك القيم

يسوع يباركك


----------



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

يا الله على الفرق اللي بنا وبينهم 
هما بيدور ازاي يوفرو المياة وكمان عندم خط لمياة الشرب ومياة للاستخدام العادي 
واحنا بنرش المياة في الشارع ومش حسين بقمتها وتيجي تكلمة يقوم فك ويقولك انت بتديني المية من عندك وماشابهة ذلك من ردود سخيفة مدلش على وعي ابداً ولا احساس بالمسؤلية ...كل واحد صاحب محال لو فاتح قهوة يقعد يرش قدام المحل ومش عامل قيمة للمية خالص 
ناس فعلا مش بتحس ولا بتقدر قيمة الحاجة مع اني احنا ممكن ندخل في صراعات على المية وربنا يستر 
ومعلومة مفيدة مرسي عليها​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima

كل الشر لمرورك المميز

الرب يسوع يبارك مجهودك


----------

